

Contractual: Design by contract in JavaScript - lebek
http://codemix.github.io/contractual/

======
tsenkov
I like the idea, but I am not a fan of the compile-step.

If there was an alternative implementation of JavaScript with labels used only
in this manner (pre-defined meaning, no usage otherwise) they would actually
be a good practice.

~~~
phpnode
Sadly the compile step is unavoidable if you want the contractual guarantees,
but it's possible to use Contractual JS directly, without compiling it, so you
could potentially avoid compilation during actual development.

------
phpnode
author here, this was my easter hack. You might find the online demo a bit
more accessible:
[http://codemix.github.io/contractual/try.html](http://codemix.github.io/contractual/try.html)

------
zekus
interesting hack

